# Refugiums and Mangroves



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Not too long ago I was "corrected " by a member telling me that mangroves were a poor choice for refugiums regarding removal of unwanted nutrients from the water.

The problem was that after diving in many coral reefs and sitting at the beach just watching around I found that mangroves were always present.

Then I started my own research as commended by this fellow member. What I found was that most of the refugiums seen up to date have just a few mangroves and mostly chaeto or caulerpa species. 

See mine


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Mangroves will absorb nitrates in your refugium, but shouldn't IMHO be the sole item in there for removal of nitrates


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*The Mangrove Myth*

What I think is that mangroves are misunderstood big time.

The same way other aspects were in it's day

Here are pictures of my 3 amigos and my refugium when started


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Mangroves will absorb nitrates in your refugium, but shouldn't IMHO be the sole item in there for removal of nitrates


I agree....

I will look through some of the research papers I have come across, there have been many on Mangroves and it was found that they are not the best nutrient exporters due to the slow growth, but you are correct they will absorb excess nutrients.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They will absorb some nutrients, but are exceptionally slow compared to macroalges in their nutrient uptake ability.

Macros like chaeto can have appreciable growth (nutrient export) over a 2 -3 day period. The same can not be said for mangroves.

Your mangrove packed refugium does look great though. Reminds me of diving in Mexico.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thank you*

I think as the mangroves grow they will improve to take more and more as the plant becomes bigger and needs more to sustain itself.

The problem as I can see it is not enough space for full mangrove development.

Too few mangroves.

Tiny spaces for refugia development.

You should see all ther fauna that is been developing under my little forest.
Plus since they are exported to the main tank I been experimenting with less and less food additions.

My plan is to see if the whole system can sustain itself after a year...


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

Look Here

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/3/lines


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> What I think is that mangroves are misunderstood big time.
> 
> The same way other aspects were in it's day
> 
> Here are pictures of my 3 amigos and my refugium when started


Great looking 3 amigos! How big is your tank?

You have quite a garden in your refugium, looks good enough for display 

No idea how good magrove is for nutrient export. I use macro algaes mostly, and seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thank you all for your interest*

I believe that discussing and revisiting issues we can improve more and more.

I still know people that swear for bioballs....

I have a 220 gal tank with soft coral and tangs which are my favorite group of fish.

I've been breeding discus and angels before I concentrate in reef keeping.

Being and avid diver but living far from the ocean (Yorkville) I have to contempt myself with the view of this tiny window.

I'll post more pics.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Nice pics of your tnak. That last one almost doesn't look real.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful tank. I really love the look of the mangroves too


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow the third tang in your first post is so nice...


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thank you All!*

Soon I will show you my new project....

Be prepared...


----------

